# Goose Attack!



## Rob (May 17, 2005)

Eeeeek! Imagine the scene - in the park taking pictures of the geese and the ducks and the squirrels. Oh, that one's quite close.... I'll just get a bit closer... I guess it thought that I had bread or something!


----------



## JohnMF (May 17, 2005)

haha, theyre vicious things them geese


----------



## bouncing_around (May 17, 2005)

Nasty! I had something like that happen to me. I as quite happily eating lunch (of the sandwich variety) near the local pond, and a duck tried to take it out of my hand!  Nethertheless, i didn't eat the rest of it andgave it to the rogue duck!

Bouncing_around


----------



## mentos_007 (May 23, 2005)

ey maybe it wanted to pose for a while...


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 19, 2005)

Eek geese! I have a fear of geese :blushing:


----------



## Stewart B (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been attacked by swans, geese and farmers in my time but unfortunately never managed to get photos of them


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 24, 2005)

By farmers? That would have been a sight to see


----------



## Stewart B (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been chased by farmers since the age of 10
Only a few Geese and Swans have attacked me though


----------



## BlueEyedSarah (Jun 24, 2005)

Geese and Swans are such nasty buggers! :x


----------



## Stewart B (Jun 27, 2005)

Most of the time it's just fear that makes them attack


----------



## Stewart B (Jun 27, 2005)

I love the photograph, The facial expression is brilliant


----------

